# camera question - canon powershot s1



## ahoiberg (Dec 8, 2008)

this isn't strictly related to photographing pens; however it is limiting my ability to photograph them presently.

i turned on my camera the other day and everything seems to work fine except for the rather important aspect of the viewfinder/display not showing anything but black,and yes, the lens cap is off  

it still "takes pictures" and allows me to view others that are on the card, but when it takes a picture and i look back at it, it's just a picture of blackness...

obviously there's something wrong here, any of you camera buffs have any ideas for me? is something like this even worth repair or should I just get a new camera? it's about 6 years old i think... always been treated with the utmost care, so it's a bit surprising that anything suddenly went wrong.

thanks for any input.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a issue that happened with a batch of cameras.  The S1 was one of them.... Contact canon support - they should fix your camera for free or they may offer a newer version model in exchange.  

See this page for details... Your model is in here: http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...Act&keycode=2112&fcategoryid=221&modelid=8776


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks a lot dean, i just got off the phone with them and i'll be sending in the camera to have them look at it, they felt pretty sure it would fit in that support announcement you alerted me of. i tell ya, pen turners know everything!


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dean is DA MAN ain't he!!!


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 17, 2008)

ahoiberg said:


> thanks a lot dean, i just got off the phone with them and i'll be sending in the camera to have them look at it, they felt pretty sure it would fit in that support announcement you alerted me of. i tell ya, pen turners know everything!


ahoiberg; If you get a chance go for the Canon S5 IS. I've gone from the A95 to the S1 to the S3 and now the S5. I love it for my pics of pens.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 17, 2008)

My Cannon had the same issue.  I got it back in about 10 days.  No cost at all and my camera was 5 years old.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 19, 2008)

mackc said:


> ahoiberg; If you get a chance go for the Canon S5 IS. I've gone from the A95 to the S1 to the S3 and now the S5. I love it for my pics of pens.




I have the S2is and love it. I was thinking aboutthe s5 but Canon came out with the SX10 IIRC which has even more capability and even more zoom. price is pretty good too.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah.. The new sx10 is just plain scary cool... 20x optical zoom, both wider and more zoom than the lens in the s2-s5 series.


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 2, 2009)

*Canon S1IS Problem.*

After reading this thread, I emailed Canon about a similar problem with my camera. They responded that they are sending me a prepaid mailing label so I can send it to them for repair at no charge. I had an S1IS previous to this one that developed the same problem that I returned to Canon for repair. They were unable to obtain a replacement part so they replaced the S1IS with a Reconditioned S3IS free of charge. While I was waiting for the repair I saw the S2Is on sale and purchased one. Then I had 3 Canons. But I really like the S1IS best of the 3.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats pretty interesting.... 
I started with an S2IS, so I never had the S1.   The S2 was the first camera that made me give up my 35mm for good, vs only part time digital.

Any update ahoiberg???  Given what longfellow got, my guess is you're getting an upgrade.

As for favorites, my dad bought the S5.. Thats my favorite so far.   I bought an sx110 for the size - better than my s2 in some ways, worse in others.   But all in all - good cameras.


----------



## punkinn (Jan 10, 2009)

mackc said:


> ahoiberg; If you get a chance go for the Canon S5 IS. I've gone from the A95 to the S1 to the S3 and now the S5. I love it for my pics of pens.



I just upgraded my S2-IS to the new SX10-IS.   Mmmmmm...  I love love love it!!!   Many more features than my S2, larger, better LCD, 20x zoom, better lens, no fall-ey off-ey lens cap (woo hoo), hot shoe, 10 mp, way better overall feel in my hand, I'm all-the-way pleased.  But why didn't Canon relase the SX1-IS with a CMOS in the US??  sheesh!


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 12, 2009)

*Canon S1IS*

As mentioned earlier I had a problem with my camera. Contacted Canon, they sent a prepaid shipping label for me to send the camera to their repair center. Received an email today stating they are repairing it at no charge and returning within 10 days. And this is a camera I purchased used on eBay for $100. It had taken over 5000 pictures prior to the failure. Now that is customer service!


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 15, 2009)

*Canon S1IS*

Received an email today stating my camera had been repaired and shipped to me via Fed Ex 2 Day service. All at no cost to me. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------

